# Any good tips for reheating lunch?



## Patman75 (Mar 9, 2008)

My lunch at work is my leftovers from last night dinner. I would like to reheat my food at work because it is so cold at work. If I eat cold leftovers I'm freezing after lunch. Plus I had read that eating cold food take more energy and added stress to digestive process.Work only has microwaves. I would rather not nuke my food for all the right reasons. So anyone have any good tips/ideas on reheating my food at work other than turning on my car and putting my lunch under the hood?







Bringing in a portable gas stove will not be allowed either.Thanks a bunch!Pat


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

Toaster oven, electric fry pan, slow cooker, rice cooker, something you can plug into your car lighter...(Now you have something to ask Santa for. Always assuming you have been a good boy.)Merry Christmas.Mark


----------

